# What to buy for Â£25K



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

HI,

I am considering upgrading my TTR and I have Â£25K to spend. So far,the cars I am considering are as follows;

BMW M3/M3 CSL
Porsche Cayenne
New BMW 5 series 530Msport

I need a car that is practical as well as being sporty and be an automatic.

What do you recommend ?

Are there any other cars you think I should consider for Â£25K?

Thanks.

ALex


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

S4 Avant? :-*


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> S4 Avant? :-*


Hi Jampott,

The S4 Avant is a nice car ! However, I have decided to try a new marque.

Thanks.

Alex


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh well. It beats the M3 into a cocked hat too... :lol:


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> Oh well. It beats the M3 into a cocked hat too... :lol:


Any other marques you recommend for Â£25K ?

Thanks.

Alex


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

You're looking at Â£35k for a csl - I'll reply to your other thread on it.


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

r1 said:


> You're looking at Â£35k for a csl - I'll reply to your other thread on it.


I have Â£25K plus part exchange amount for my TTR. I saw a CSL at a bmw dealer for Â£31K. I am trying to justify whether it a CSL is worth Â£10k more than a M3 (used car values).

Alex


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Link for the csl?


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

HI,

Any other opinions on what to upgrade from a TTR for Â£25K ?

THanks.

ALex


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

BMW 335i Touring M Sport with steptronic 'box


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

03/53 CLK55 AMG


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Another vote for BMW 335i ....remap it and eat M3's :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

a18eem said:


> Another vote for BMW 335i ....remap it and eat M3's :wink:


for Â£25K?


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

garyc said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for BMW 335i ....remap it and eat M3's :wink:
> ...


I think the BMW 335i and CLK 55amg out of my price range.

The 55AMG must be thirsty 

Alex


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

roc888 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


Thought your budget was Â£25k?

Thirsty, well kinda. I'm averaging 22.5mpg but put your foot down and you get a smile wider than the Forth River and 10-12mpg!


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

roc888 said:


> HI,
> 
> Any other opinions on what to upgrade from a TTR for Â£25K ?
> 
> ...


Slightly out there suggestion but I went from my remapped TTR to a 2002 Jag XKR.

.....and before anyone comes back with 'grandad' car comments (i'm 32 btw) in standard form it's got a 380bhp 4.0 supercharged V8.
In the space of a month since i've owned it, it's been remapped, had the supercharger upgradded, new stainless exhaust and air filters, uprated intercoolers, uprated suspension. The cost of this little lot was 3.5k plus 22k for the car itself. So pretty close to you budget.
Didn't need to touch the brakes as they're 6 pot Brembo's as standard and they sit quite nicely behind the 20'' bbs alloys (standard).
The power is now upto 470ish bhp and the car is simply incredible.

Grandad car ? yeah whatever. I'll remember that as I scream past the retirement home.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

hudson said:


> roc888 said:
> 
> 
> > HI,
> ...


That's good value for an Eastbourne Express. Do you wear a lot of beige?

:wink:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

garyc said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > roc888 said:
> ...


LMAO .... you're a very funny fella, Gary but yes I do :wink: and I took delivery of some very nice leather elbow patches just the other day..... if only I could find my sports coat. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jokes aside - it's a lot of car for the money. When I had the RS4, I found out how just quick the supercharged XKr was one time on the M4, so I imagine in the lighter S type, and fettled, that it flies.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

garyc said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for BMW 335i ....remap it and eat M3's :wink:
> ...


Â£25k plus his TTR as p/x


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

roc888 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


335i 4 door can be had new as SE with auto / leather / metallic for Â£29.5k
335i 4 door M Sport auto / leather / metallic for Â£31.7k
335i coupe SE auto / leather / metallic for Â£34.7k

So it's definitely within budget depending on what the TTR is worth.


----------

